# Pont du Gard?



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Pont du Gard, has anyone been there?
I've looked on Google Earth and there looks to be some expensive car park arrangement, which we would want to avoid.
Any tips to see it etc?
Thank you


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

An amazing site to visit. 

I'm sorry I can't help with any suggestions for motorhome parking or avoiding the expensive car park because we visited by car in pre-motorhome days. It remains one of our favourite memories. We went late afternoon/early evening when the temperature had dropped slightly and the bridge was bathed in the golden glow of the setting sun. We ate outside, listening to an amazing jazz band and just couldn't take our eyes off the pont du gard - it is breathtakingly beautiful.

One day we will go back.

When we first got there some people were floating down the river in canoes - maybe that is an option?

Catz


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We were there last year. We managed to go on one of the three heritage days when entry was free. However, that was more by luck than judgement.

According to the info boards car parking was free but the cost was for entry to the site. For some reason I seam to remember that entry was about 15 euros per person but with deals for families. We would have enjoyed it for that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. Someone on here said it was the most wonderous thing in France. Might have been Heathercloe. Well I cant remember much about it which says how wonderous I thought it was. A lot of walking about on a hot day. The car park, bridge and visitor centre seem to be miles apart. If your into Roman bridges then it might be of interest. Im not.

And yes I think the car park ticket is your entry to the site. I seem to remember though getting in for nothing as we went on the scooter. We didnt know what the setup was and I think you were supposed to pay on exit or something. Anyway we tried to leave and some bloke came running towards us. I just thought he was a nutter so swerved him. Some French bloke told us the score later. :lol: 

Im not sure you could park a van outside either that easily. There were a few in the car park but not many.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I got as far as the car park, in a car. The queue of cars behind me were a tad upset when I decided not to go in and they had to back up to let me out.

I thought €18 was a little extortionate.

If there's another, cheaper way, of visiting the site I'd like to give it a go - maybe I'll try the canoe route - that sounds interesting.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

We must have struck lucky. We didn't queue and the car parks were empty. i can't remember whether we paid and if so how much - I wonder if we too went on a free heritage day...

Not sure where the canoes would have come from but it would be something else to see the bridge from the water.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We first went to the Pont du Gard about 30 years ago.
We had our caravan on the campsite at Uzes and touring around the area when we found the Pont du Gard by accident.

It was very open then and you could walk where you wished and I remember being very impressed at the engineering skills which would have been necessary to have built such a magnificent monument to the Romans.

We went again about 10 years ago and were astonished at the changes which had taken place. There seemed to be hundreds of people around and frankly we didn't stay too long.

Certainly worth seeing but don't forget Nimes, Arles and Uzes which are worth visiting too.

Information here for Pont du Gard: http://www.pontdugard.fr/en/agenda

PS I seem to remember seeing a campsite just down the road. Near enough to walk from there to the Pont. (Found it http://uk.lasousta.com/ )


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

It was a long time ago that we went. From what others have said, maybe we will just hang on to the memories we've got of a wonderful evening and we won't bother going back.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont be tempted to stay overnight in the van. Quote from website "The parking area is closed to the public between 1am and 7am, a fee of 43 euros will be charged to any vehicle parked in the parking between 01:00 and 07:00 am."

Looks like its €18 per vehicle. €12 for motor bikes and €10 on foot cycling.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well worth a visit and probably walkable from this campsite:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4795

We weren't too keen on the campsite but the reviewer (DABs) liked it well enough - and he's not usually easily pleased. :lol:

I can't remember the cost of entry/parking but it can't have been that bad because we went and parked up in the visitor parking rather than walk from the campsite. It was a few years ago though so charges may have gone up since we were there.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I have not been for years. My kids are in their 30's now, but I remember walking them , hand in hand as a pair of toddlers on the outside of the top level!!!!
Can't do it now. they don't let ya.....
My wife walked trough the canal bit...ie inside the aqueduct! And poked her head out from time to time to see me and the kids on top.
We'll I can be a bit of a history buff from time to time ...and , I know it's prob very tame and sanitised now, but it is one impressive site!
Go....pay your dosh and revel in it's stunning brilliance........!
Garcia


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The second weekend of September in France is Patrimonie ? where it is free entry to all historic sites in France,well it did include all the ones we wanted to see around Provence including the Pont du Gard.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We went there a couple of years ago. We stayed in the free aire at Remoulins and cycled to the Pont du Gard. It was only about a mile from memory, easy and pleasant route. We took a picnic, walked over the bridge, paddled, took lots of photos, cycled back to the aire and didn't pay a penny!


----------



## celtic-islander (Apr 24, 2010)

We visited there last January and stayed at the Aire in Remoulin. From the Aire cross the modern bridge and turn right, passing the service point, continue along the Avenue de Pont Du Gard for approximately 20 mins on foot along the path. You cant miss the Roman Aqueduct which we found most impressive.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

It's 18 euros per car for up to 5 people. This includes access to all areas including the museum and exhibitions. (after 5pm its only 10 euros for access to the site only). You can get an annual pass for 23 euros.

There are some lovely walks along the river and dogs are welcome!

It's a stunning monument in a fabulous setting and, in my opinion, not to be missed!


----------



## Berry54 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice post!


----------



## Lucas_09 (Jan 13, 2014)

I enjoyed reading this forum!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

People would be crackers to drive past this dog friendly World Heritage Site without visiting.

Another thumbs up for Camping La Sousta. It's directly adjacent the Le Gard Ou Gardon, and in May it was even sometimes possible to obtain a riverside pitch.

A word of caution........ 8O .........We were plagued by a kind of red spider mite and it took a day to squish every last one.  

The site is large, well wooded, and therefore has loads of shade.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Have a look at my post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-90062-.html.

We had more time to spare in June 2012 and stayed at Camping La Sousta. It's a bit hilly on some of the pitches amongst the trees but much better value than Pont de Gard. The Pont is definitely worth seeing and you can walk or cycle there easily, without any entrance charge.

It's a pity everywhere, including Stonehenge now, is being exploited as a theme park.

Campsite was busy and we were given choice of three pitches in late June.

Brian


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We've also used the aire at Remoulins a few times to visit this fantastic heritage site. I walked up to the bridge but I think it was probably nearer 2 miles. Remoulins is a lovely old medieval village as well. The aire is next to the river so you can take your chairs down and watch the canoeists (or even try it yourself). There's a tourist office near the aire and I seem to remember they gave you WiFi access. You can also get the bus into Nimes from here if you don't fancy driving in the city.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Camping La Sousta here and in following photos. Read the pic captions for pitch number, etc.
http://goo.gl/YD30nh

Dave


----------

